# Anoscopy with dilation



## hcg (Jan 31, 2013)

We have a patient who came in for regular 6 month follow-up on the ileoanal pouch. My Dr. did anoscopy with dilation using his finger.

The only code I can find is CPT 46604 for anoscopy with dilation but this is only by balloon, guidwire & bougie. Is there any other code that I can use for anoscopy with finger dilation? or can code 46604 be used for anoscopy with any method of dilation?

I would appreciate all input.


----------



## helenadutoit@comcast.net (Feb 17, 2013)

There is no code for anoscopy with dilation with finger, only code for the anoscopy.


----------



## hcg (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you so much. That's what I thought since I could not find a code for it. So I just used the code 46604


----------

